# شبهات لا رد فيها فأرجو الرد فيها



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

أنا عايز أسأل شوية اسئلة 
​

سؤالي الأول أنتم تقولون أنه الله  صلب ودفن لمدة 3 أيام ثم صعد ليجلس عن يمين أبيه فمن كان يدبر أمر السموات  والأرض وهو ميت ؟؟؟ طيب ولو كما تقولون أن المسيح هو الله فهل كان يجلس عن  يمين نفسه ؟؟ 


طيب سؤالي الثاني أنتم تقولون أن الله هو المسيح وأن المسيح هو أبن الله كيف تعقل هذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد عليها 


سؤالي  الثالث في يوحنا ١٤: ٢٨ لأني قلت أمضي إلى الأب. لأن أبي أعظم مني كيف  يكون ألاب أعظم من الإبن وهما واحد وهل يكون الواحد أعظم من نفسه 
طيب  في لوقا ١٢:٦ وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلى الجبل ليصلي. وقضى الليل كله في  الصلاة لله .... فهل الإله يصلي لنفسه ؟ 

طيب في يوحنا ٨: ٤٠ ولكنكم الأن  تطلبون أن تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله ... في هذا  النص يقول أنه انسان فكيف تعتقدون أنه الله مع أن الكتاب المقدس ينفي ذلك 



سؤال  الرابع والأخير في متي ٢٤: ٣٦ وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما  أحد ولا ملائكة السموات والأرض إلا أبي وحدة ... فكيف يكون هو الله ولا  يعلم متى يوم القيامة 
 


منتظر اجابتكم ​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*دى اسئلة ملهاش رد
ياراجل دى اسئلة كانت بتتقال ايام اريوس المهرطق من 18 قرن
حدد سؤال واحد وانا هجاوبك
*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

طيب ولماذا لا ترد على الأسئلة كلها مرة واحدة لماذا احدد سؤال بعينه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

*اذا كان عندك الرد للأسئلة فمن فضلك خذ الأسئلة كاقتابس ورد علي فيها ولكن كلها وشكراً 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*سوال مكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64201


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121819

*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*سؤال واحد فى كل موضوع يا عزيزى حدد سؤال علشان ابدا بيه من تفاهة كل الاسئلة مش قادر اختار 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*


behery قال:



طيب ولماذا لا ترد على الأسئلة كلها مرة واحدة لماذا احدد سؤال بعينه ؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


علشان مش عندك نظام  ومش عارف تتبع القوانين المنتدي في طرح الاسئله

وكمان الاسئله دي اترد عليها كتيرررررررررر

فهمت ولا نقول تاني*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

_*اذا كانت كل الأسئلة تافه هكذا فأجب ولماذا العصبية في التحدث معي ؟؟؟؟ *_


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

سؤالي الأول أنتم تقولون أنه الله  صلب ودفن لمدة 3 أيام ثم صعد ليجلس عن يمين أبيه فمن كان يدبر أمر السموات  والأرض وهو ميت ؟؟؟ طيب ولو كما تقولون أن المسيح هو الله فهل كان يجلس عن  يمين نفسه ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

> سؤالي الأول أنتم تقولون أنه الله  صلب ودفن لمدة 3 أيام ثم صعد ليجلس عن يمين أبيه فمن كان يدبر أمر السموات  والأرض وهو ميت ؟؟؟ طيب ولو كما تقولون أن المسيح هو الله فهل كان يجلس عن  يمين نفسه ؟؟


*مين دول اللى بيقولوا 
الله الكلمة المتجسد صلب ودفن وقام وصعد بالجسد 
فهو الحى وحتى فى وقت موته الجسدانى
اقنوم الكلمة المتحد بانسانية المسيح غير مائت الذى ذاق الموت هو جسدانية يسوع وليس لاهوته بكونه ابن الله الكلمة
فمن يدبر العالم هو بذاته الذى خلق العالم الحى الذى لا يموت
جلوس المسيح عن يمين عظمة الاب
ليس مكان لكن مكانة 
الله غير محدود لا يوجد له شمال ولا يمين ولا اتجاهات الله روح بسيط ازلى غير محدود جلوس الابن المتجسد عن يمين عظمة ابيه اى فى مكانة وعظمة ابيه*
*الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي*


*وَأَمَّا هذَا فَبَعْدَمَا قَدَّمَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا ذَبِيحَةً وَاحِدَةً، جَلَسَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ*


*نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*



			سؤالي الأول أنتم تقولون أنه الله صلب ودفن لمدة 3 أيام ثم صعد ليجلس عن يمين أبيه فمن كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض وهو ميت ؟؟؟ طيب ولو كما تقولون أن المسيح هو الله فهل كان يجلس عن يمين نفسه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سوالك يدل علي غباء في كل شي حتي في طرحك للسؤال علي فكرة مش بشتمك دا وصف اصلك عصبتني

مين قال كدة 

لم انت مش عارف السيد المسيح ولا طبيعته ولا الاقنوم ولا الاهوت 

وجاي تقول بتقولون  كمان كداب  يا اخي ارحمنا
*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

*[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Mt:12:40 ]-[ لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت  ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام  وثلاث ليال ]

ويقول ايضاً : 
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Mt:27:63 ]-[ قائلين.يا سيد قد تذكرنا ان ذلك المضل قال وهو حيّ اني بعد ثلاثة ايام اقوم. ]

ويؤكد على هذا الكلام ايضاً إنجيل مرقس فيقول :
[  الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Mk:8:31 ]-[ وابتدأ يعلّمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان  يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل.وبعد ثلاثة ايام  يقوم. ]

وايضاً جاء في إنجيل لوقا :
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Lk:24:46 ]-[ وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث. ]

كل  هذه النصوص تؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك على انه يجب ان يكون بقاء السيد  المسيح في القبر ثلاثة ايام بل إن انجيل متى يزيد في التأكيد ويقول ثلاث  ايام وثلاث ليال .*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*وهو فى حد لا سمح الله قال غير كدا 
*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

*طيب من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض وهو مدفون في الأرض لمدة 3 أيام و3 ليال ؟؟ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*الله هو الىل بيدبر الكون
الله لا يموت يا عزيزى 
*


----------



## sarkoo (7 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *سوالك يدل علي غباء في كل شي حتي في طرحك للسؤال علي فكرة مش بشتمك دا وصف اصلك عصبتني*
> 
> *مين قال كدة *
> 
> ...


 الأخ أوريجانوس
طول بالك على الأخ بحيري لأنو واضح إنو غير مطلع لكنه على الأغلب من الزوار المداومين على مواقع إلقاء الشبهات يمينا وشمالا بتاع كيلو الشبهة بربع جنيه وعشان كده هو معذور لكن يلي مش معذور فيه الطريقة العنترية يلي داخل يسأل فيها أسئلتو لدرجة إنو مسمي الموضوع (( شبهات لا رد فيها )) 
ارجو نطول بالنا على بعضنا شوية 
 ولك وله كل الإحترام 
والشكر الأكبر للدكتور شمس الحق على الأسلوب الواضح والبسيط في الشرح ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25499
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10321


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

تقبل مني اعتذاري يا اوريجانوس معلش ممكن أكون سألت السؤال بطريقة خاطئة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*دا مش جاي يفهم دا جاي بس  علشان يثبت حاجة في عقله

ركز يا اخي

يسوع المسيح شخص واحد فية طبيعتين طبيعة إلهية وطبيعة إنسانية

لم نقول مات السيد المسيح علي الصليب نقصد بها موت الطبيعه البشريه الانسانية اي انفصال الروح البشري عن الجسد البشري مع اتحاد الاهوت بالجسد في القبر ومع الروح البشريه

مين بقي كان بيدير الكون الله نفسه لان الاهوت لا يتموت واللي يقول غير كدة يهرطق لان الله لا يموت لان الله روح 

 يجلس عن يمين الله  الله ليس له يمين ولا شمال لانه مش محدود  و كلمة اليمين ترمز إلى القوة وإلى البر وإلى العظمة 
عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعنى أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده.

ولهذا قيل في جيئة الثاني إنه يأتى " بمجده ومجد الآب" (لو9: 26) وقيل "إن ابن الأنسان سوف يأتى في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته" (متى16: 27) هذا المجد هو الجلوس عن يمين الآب.

يارب تكون فهمت *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*تحب ندخل فى السؤال التانى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

الأخ واضح انه جديد في حوارات " الأديان " وواضح انه انسان بسيط وفعلا لا يعرف ، فجاوبوا على اسئلته ببساطة لكي يفهم كل الإجابات ..


----------



## sarkoo (7 مايو 2011)

behery قال:


> *طيب من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض وهو مدفون في الأرض لمدة 3 أيام و3 ليال ؟؟ *


 أخي ببساطة الجسد هو الذي طبق عليه حكم الموت .... عليك أن تعلم أولا أن المسيح في المفهوم المسيحي ذو طبيعتين متحدتين غير ممتزجتين إنسانية وإلهية
كالمثل الشهير ... الحديد المحمى ... الطرق بالمطرقة على الحديد يؤثر فيه ويشكله لكن لا يؤثر في النار وفي نفس الوقت تستطيع أن تشعر بوجود النار من خلال حرارتها
وهكذا هو المسيح الصلب والموت يؤثر في الجسد وليس في الطبيعة الإلهية التي لا تموت


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

*اوريجانوس وساركو معاك هيهفهوك اسئلتك ولو محتاج اى شئ انا تحت امرك 
*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25499
> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10321



Molka أنا دخلت وقرأت عن الشبهة  والرد فيها ((*فإذا أخذنا هذه النقاط الثلاث في الاعتبار وجدنا أن مقدار الزمان المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هو في الحقيقة يوماً كاملاً،))*


*طيب الرد يقول أنه لم يكن 3 أيام بل كان يوم واحد فقط*


*طيب سؤالي من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض في هذا اليوم ؟؟
*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اوريجانوس وساركو معاك هيهفهوك اسئلتك ولو محتاج اى شئ انا تحت امرك
> *



شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

> *طيب سؤالي من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض في هذا اليوم ؟؟*


*الاله الحى الذى لا يموت*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

behery قال:


> *طيب سؤالي من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض في هذا اليوم ؟؟
> *



ردي عليك كان على سؤال " ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي " وليس على من يدير الكون !

لن اجيبك والأخوة سيجيبوك




الاخ ساركو ، هل انت مسيحي ؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*


behery قال:




Molka أنا دخلت وقرأت عن الشبهة  والرد فيها ((فإذا أخذنا هذه النقاط الثلاث في الاعتبار وجدنا أن مقدار الزمان المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هو في الحقيقة يوماً كاملاً،))


طيب الرد يقول أنه لم يكن 3 أيام بل كان يوم واحد فقط


طيب سؤالي من كان يدبر أمر السموات والأرض في هذا اليوم ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...



انت متاكد انك اخدت بالك من كل التعليقات

حد قالك ان المسيحين حد منهم قال ان الله مات ؟؟؟

الله لا يموووووووووووووووت  الاهوت لا يموت

هتقول طيب السيد المسيح مات مش هو الله اة هو الله بس الله المتجسد 

ازاي افهمك تاني

الله اتجسد في السيد المسيح بقي له 

يسوع المسيح شخص واحد فية طبيعتين طبيعة إلهية وطبيعة إنسانية

لم نقول مات السيد المسيح علي الصليب نقصد بها موت الطبيعه الانسانية

( الطبيعه الانسانية ) اي انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري وفي نفس الوقت كان الاهوت متحد بالجسد في القبر 

لان الاهوت لا يموت وكان بيدير الكون 

فهمت

*


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الاله الحى الذى لا يموت*








شكراً على ردك أذن  فالله لم يمت أنا فقط كنت عايز أعرف منكم والله لا عايز أثبت شئ ولا حاجة  أنا بس كان نفسي أعرف اسئلة عن المسيحية فعلاً قلت أدخل أسألها هنا 




طيب  في لوقا ١٢:٦ وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلى الجبل ليصلي. وقضى الليل كله في  الصلاة لله .... فهل الإله يصلي لنفسه ؟


----------



## behery (7 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> 
> 
> انت متاكد انك اخدت بالك من كل التعليقات
> ...




خلاص والله فهمت  أنا مش عارف بس أنت متعصب ليه أنا يمكن مش فاهم وبفهم منكم مش أكتر


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2011)

> طيب  في لوقا ١٢:٦ وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلى الجبل ليصلي. وقضى الليل كله في  الصلاة لله .... فهل الإله يصلي لنفسه ؟


*اقرا يوحنا 17 مثال لصلاة يسوع وشوف ماذا يقول الابن لابيه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

معلش يا اخ ، اصل الأسئلة بسيطة جدا وقديمة جدا والأخوة مش متعودين على الأسئلة دي بإعتبار انها معروفة ، فماتزعلش منهم ،


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

*انا اسف متزعليش  بس حضرتك نرفزتني  جدا  من العنوان وكما  اننا احنا اللي بنقول والسؤال اصلا غلط وكمان بتقول كلام مش راكب علي بعض

علي العموم اسف متزعلش مني
*


----------



## sarkoo (7 مايو 2011)

behery قال:


> شكراً على ردك أذن فالله لم يمت أنا فقط كنت عايز أعرف منكم والله لا عايز أثبت شئ ولا حاجة أنا بس كان نفسي أعرف اسئلة عن المسيحية فعلاً قلت أدخل أسألها هنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 أخي نفس المبدأ يلي ذكر في الأول 
طبيعة المسيح البشرية أي الجسد تشعر وتفعل كل ما يفعله البشر ما عدا الخطيئة .... يجوع ويعطش ويتألم ويخاف .... وعندما صلى المسيح في بستان الزيتون فهو تكلم وفقا لطبيعته البشرية لأنه مر بلحظة ضعف وخوف لأنه كان يعلم مقدار الألم الذي ينتظره 
يعني بإختصار وتقريبا للفكرة 
جسد المسيح بطبيعته البشرية يناشد الله أن يبعد عنه هذه الكأس المؤلمة لكنه يعود فيقول لكن لتكن مشيئتك 
جسد المسيح هو وسيلة استخدمها الله ليكون معنا وبيننا لأن الإنسان أرقى مخلوقاته كما استخدم في السابق النار وتكلم منها في العليقة مع موسى وهذه الحكاية ذكرت في القرآن


----------



## sarkoo (7 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ردي عليك كان على سؤال " ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي " وليس على من يدير الكون !
> 
> لن اجيبك والأخوة سيجيبوك
> 
> ...


 أخ مولكا 
أنا وانت أصدقاء على الفيسبوك إدخل بروفايلي هناك وهو بإسم sarkis وإنت تعرف
نعم أنا مسيحي


----------



## bob (7 مايو 2011)

*متابع انا معاكم 
و بعد اذنكم لو في حاجه حجاوب *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

تمام ، اخي ساركو ، اصلي بعيد من زمان


----------



## st_christopher (8 مايو 2011)

عزيزى بحيرى أهلا و سهلا بيك معانا
بالنسبة للسؤال الحضرتك كتبته ((طيب سؤالي الثاني أنتم تقولون أن الله هو المسيح وأن المسيح هو أبن الله كيف تعقل هذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد عليها )).

* أسمحلى أعطيك أمثلة بسيط و من خلالها أرجو أن تكون الفكرة واضحة.
1- لو ضربت الرقم 1 فى نفسة تلات مرات بمعنى 1×1×1 ماذا ستكون النتيجة؟
2- ما هى مكونات الشمس؟
قرص الشمس نفسه   - يخرج منها ضوء نراه  - و يخرج من القرص حراره نشعر بها كما هو الحال فى الصيف صح؟
فلماذا نطلق على الشمس كلها بحتواها كلمة شمس و ليس شموس بالرغم من تعدد الصفات و المكونات
 أرجو منك اللإجابة و سأوضح لك الإجابة :smil12:


----------



## kira (14 مايو 2011)

يا أخي هذه الشؤون لا يدخل في شأنها إلا الرب يسوع... من المفترض أنك مسلم... والمسلمون يؤمنون بعلم الغيب... وعلم الغيب لله وحده... اتمنى ان اكون قد أفدتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الصوت الحر المن (15 مايو 2011)

أجابة غير مقنعة تماما صفر من عشرة


----------

